# some retro clothing for the enthusiast



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Just stumbled over this on the german e-bay.


https://cgi.ebay.de/Trikot-und-kurz...711902069QQcategoryZ22173QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Does the phrase...*

"You've come a long way, baby" ring a bell? Cripes! That's got to be one of the fugliest kits I've ever seen!


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> "You've come a long way, baby" ring a bell? Cripes! That's got to be one of the fugliest kits I've ever seen!


20 years from now I'm sure they will be saying the same thing about todays cycling clothing.


----------

